# Interface RS-232/RS-485 Reversible



## MaMu

*Interface RS-232 a RS-485 (Reversible)*

*Introducción*

Ya que me han solicitado algun esquema de la conversión del Bus 232 al Bus 485, aqui les planteo el circuito típico comercial que se ofrece en el rubro. El circuito es reversible, es decir, puede usarse como conversor de cualquiera de las dos normas : de RS-232 a RS-485 y de RS-485 a RS-232. Es de muy facil construcción y con tan solo unos pocos componentes podemos lograrlo.

---------------------------------------------
*Fuente : DISCA (Departamento de Informática de Sistemas y Computadoras)*
*Traducción :MaMu*
*Versión del Producto :2005*
*Licencia :Freeware (Debe respetarse la autoría del Hardware Libre)*
*DataSheet List :
MAX232 - http://www.disca.upv.es/aperles/web51/pdf/1798.pdf
SN75176B/SN65176B - http://www.disca.upv.es/aperles/web51/pdf/slls101b.pdf
LTC485 - http://www.disca.upv.es/aperles/web51/pdf/lt0485.pdf
MAX485 - http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm?an_pk=2116
*

---------------------------------------------

*Módulo de Conversión*

Con este módulo vamos a poder comunicarnos con otros sistemas, usando las normas de comunicación serie más habituales que existen en el entorno industrial. Estas normas son la RS-232 y RS-485, para las cuales se desarrollará un circuito que podrá funcionar con una u otra norma con pocos cambios. 

DESCRIPCIÓN: 

Todo microcontrolador de la familia 80x51 incluye un puerto serie que, mediante un sencillo hardware de adaptación de niveles de tensión, permite implementar un interfaz RS-232 y RS-485 Esto permitirá al micro que se comunique fácilmente con otros equipos y, en especial, con los PCs. 
Se recomienda, en general, que los cables que interconectan los dispositivos no excedan de 15 metros. Para distancias mayores se recomiendan otros sistemas de interconexión, por ejemplo un RS-485.  
El estándar RS-232-C describe 21 señales en un conector de 25 líneas tipo DB-25, pero ha degenerado y es normal encontrarlo con conectores de 9 patillas tipo DB-9 y con menos señales.  

Las líneas que más interesan en este capítulo son TRANSMIT y RECEIVE (líneas 2 y 3). Estas líneas son compatibles (entre el computador o terminal y el módem) porque TRANSMIT es una señal de entrada al módem y de salida para el computador/terminal. Lo mismo ocurre con la señal RECEIVE. 

El resto de líneas permiten conocer cuando se produce una llamada, manejar una comunicación full-duplex o half-duplex, evitar perdidas de datos cuando uno de los dos elementos no puede absorber más datos, etc. 

En cuanto a los niveles de tensión, la norma RS-232-C define una tensión simétrica respecto a la referencia, y al menos 3 V para un nivel lógico 0 y -3 V. para un nivel lógico 1. En la práctica los niveles de tensión son de +12V y -12V.  

El interfaz RS-232 utiliza una transmisión no balanceada, por lo que no es adecuada en ambientes industriales (ruido en modo común) y en longitudes de conexión largas (efecto crosstalk). 

Las velocidades de transmisión más utilizadas son: 300, 1200, 2400, 4800, 9600 y 19200  bps. En la práctica se logran alcanzar hasta 115.200 bps. 

Las limitaciones de la norma RS-232C se pueden superar con las mejoras que aportó posteriormente la norma RS-485 (hay normas previas como la RS-423 y RS-422). Su ventaja es que se trata de una transmisión balanceada o diferencial que aporta como beneficios inmediatos una mayor velocidad de transmisión, una gran longitud de línea del orden del kilómetro y una buena inmunidad al ruido. 

El medio físico de transmisión es un par trenzado, con las ventajas de rechazo de ruido que aporta. Si al par trenzado se le añade un apantallamiento se estará en condiciones de tener un red de comunicaciones industriales bastante inmune al ruido (incluso sin el apantallamiento), por ello, la mayoría de buses de campo (redes industriales de control) emplean este tipo de cableado. Téngase en cuenta que se admiten hasta 32 estaciones en un sólo hilo y la comunicación es half-duplex. Será necesario poner una resistencia terminadora en cada extremo de 120 Ohms.  

*Esquema de una RS-485*

En un RS-485 se transmite exactamente lo mismo que para un RS-232 así que suele haber en el mercado adaptadores entre las dos normas que capacitan, por ejemplo, a un PC para comunicarse con sensores y actuadores industriales.

En el esquema se presenta un hardware que permite al microcontrolador conectarse con un sistema RS-232 y con un sistema RS-485. Para la interfaz RS-232 se usará un clásico MAX232 que incorpora un bomba de tensión que permite obtener +/-10 voltios a partir de una única alimentación de +5V. Las únicas señales del estándar RS-232 disponibles serán la masa lógica (línea 5), la señal T (línea 3) y la señal R (línea 2), todo ello en un conector DB-9 según suele ser habitual últimamente. Para conectar el micro a un PC bastaría con implementar un NULL-MODEM cruzando las líneas 2 y 3. 

Para la interfaz RS-485 se puede usar un SN75176 o un LTC485. En el sistema propuesto se selecciona si se desea usar la interfaz 232 o la 485 mediante unos jumpers y si se quiere conectar una resistencia de 120 Ohms si está en un extremo del par trenzado. 

EJEMPLO:

Se puede usar un PC como terminal RS-232 para enviar órdenes al micro o recibir información. El hardware mostrado en este apartado lo permite fácilmente, recuérdese que basta con cruzar las líneas 2 y 3. Sólo falta establecer el mimo protocolo en los extremos. 

    El siguiente listado muestra una aplicación que configura el puerto serie a 2400 bps, 8 bits, sin paridad (cristal de 12 Mhz) y envía continuamente un mensaje al puerto serie aprovechando la función printf. 



		Código:
	

    /* serie3.c */ 
    #include <stdio.h>
    #include <io51.h>

    sfr ADCON = 08; /* solo ALTAIR 535 */ 

    #define DELAY 30000 

    void delay(int i); 

    void main(void) 
    {
        unsigned char i;
        /* en los ALTAIR hay que quitar el control del serie al S.O.*/
        EA = 0; /* SOLO ALTAIR535, deshabilitar interrupciones*/
        PSW.5 = 1; /* SOLO ALTAIR535, deshabilitar captura serie*/
        /* generador baudios con timer 1, modo autorrecarga */
        TMOD &= 0x0F;
        TMOD |= 0x20;
        PCON |= 0x80; /* SMOD=1 */
        TH1= 0xE6; /* 2400 baudios, 12Mhz */
        SCON=0x70; /* MODO 1 */
        ADCON.7 = 0; /* solo ALTAIR535, desconectar generador dedicado */
        TR1=1;
        TI = 1;
        while(1)
        {
            for (i=32;i<255;i++)
            {
                delay(DELAY);
                printf(">>> Codigo: %c\n",i);
            }
        }
    }
     

    void delay(int i) 
    {
        while (i--);
    }

 
Conectando la salida serie al PC como se ha indicado, se puede recibir la información desde cualquier software capacitado para leer los puertos serie del PC.


----------



## dr_vico7

Hola, bueno nose si me pueden responder esto, pero n entiendo muy bien este circuito, dice conversor de rs232 a rs485 y viceversa, bueno el problema es ke no entiendo donde van conectados los pines en caso de ke sea de rs232 a rs485, es de los pines 11 y 12 del max232 y van a los pines 6 y 7 del max485, y la salida seria en los pines 3 Tx yRx?, pin 1?, seria de esa forma?, y si quiero enviar de rs485 a rs232 las conexiones serian las mismas?, si alguien me puede ayudar con esta duda por favor, gracias.


----------



## MaMu

Observá el circuito, de JP1 a JP4, fijate que la solución y respuesta a tu pregunta se encuentra en como configuras estos terminales.

Saludos.


----------



## aniebuhr

hola!, antes que nada quiero comentar que soy un poco novato en electronica.... 
Tengo un lector de targetas "HID MiniProx" y lo quiero conectar al Rs232... segun lo que estuve viendo tengo que hacerlo mediante este adaptador de 485 a 232...  las salidas de mi sensor son: 
A - Vcc 
B - gnd
C - Data0
D - Data1/clock
E - Shield Ground
F - Green led
G - Red led
H - Beeper
I - Hold
J - Card present. 

Mis preguntas son:
- Hay algun circuito mas simple o que sea directo de 485 a 232? (este circuito no lo entiendo bien)
- o no tendrian una imagen de las pistas de este circuito?


----------



## KREATOR

HOLA aniebuhr... me doy cuenta que estas un poco perdido. 

Primero que todo, un lector de tarjetas HID MiniProx, utiliza  un protocolo llamado Weigand para comunicarse con los paneles de control de acceso. Para eso utiliza los teminales Data 0, Data 1. Este protocolo no tiene nada que ver con la conversion de protocolo RS232/RS485.


----------



## JAVIERCRUZ

VEN TENGO UNA DUDA Y ESPERO ME PUEDAS AYUDAR,, ES Q TENGO UNA DUDA ES Q LO Q NECESITO ES COMUNICAR UN DISPOSITIVO Q SE COMUNICA A TRAVES DE RS-245 CON UN PC POR EL RS-232,,, ENTIENDO Q ESTE CIRCUITO ME SIRVE????,, SERIA CONECTANDO AL  CONTRARIO EN LOS JP1-JP4 CONECTANDO EL RX DEL 485 AL TX DEL 232 Y VICEVERSA,, ESTOY EN LO CORRECTO???,,, OTRA DUDA SI TENGO DUDA DEL CORRECTO FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LOS IC"S COMO VERIFICO EL SN 75176 O DEL MAX 232??,, Q VOLTAJES SE TRANSMITEN EN EL 485 O COMO SIMULO PARA VER SI EL INTEGRADO ESTA FUNCIONANDO BIEN????


GRACIAS


----------



## MaMu

JAVIERCRUZ dijo:
			
		

> VEN TENGO UNA DUDA Y ESPERO ME PUEDAS AYUDAR,, ES Q TENGO UNA DUDA ES Q LO Q NECESITO ES COMUNICAR UN DISPOSITIVO Q SE COMUNICA A TRAVES DE RS-245 CON UN PC POR EL RS-232,,, ENTIENDO Q ESTE CIRCUITO ME SIRVE????,, SERIA CONECTANDO AL  CONTRARIO EN LOS JP1-JP4 CONECTANDO EL RX DEL 485 AL TX DEL 232 Y VICEVERSA,, ESTOY EN LO CORRECTO???,,, OTRA DUDA SI TENGO DUDA DEL CORRECTO FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LOS IC"S COMO VERIFICO EL SN 75176 O DEL MAX 232??,, Q VOLTAJES SE TRANSMITEN EN EL 485 O COMO SIMULO PARA VER SI EL INTEGRADO ESTA FUNCIONANDO BIEN????
> 
> 
> GRACIAS



Efectivamente, los jumpers identifican el sentido de conversion. Bajando las hojas de tados de ambos IC's se especifica como usar el test point, y asi despejar todo tipo de dudas acerca del funcionamiento de los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## aniebuhr

Hola KREATOR.. gracias por tu respuesta... 
tu me prodias ayudar a entender como conectar ese sensor a una maquina? o eso es imposible? 
gracias...


----------



## aniebuhr

existe algun circuito para convertir de Weigand a serial?


----------



## juanmatias

hola, estoy armando el circuito que esta mas arriba, lo necesito para aumentar el alcance del cable de conexión, an sugido los siguientes inconvenientes,
1- el pin 1 del max485 a donde va conectado?
2- los borens 1 y 2 que vienen de las salidas 6 y 7 del max485, ?van a tx232, rx232, tx485 o rx 485 para luego salir por los JP1 a JP4?
desde ya, gracias por la ayuda.
Juan


----------



## mafdan

La verdad que el circuito no esta para nada claro.
Estaría bueno (si no es mucho atrevimiento) que lo especifiques un poco más, por ejempo
La linea RO a donde va???

Creo que en el foro hay gente que no tiene mucha noción y se puede perder en el circuito.

Voy a tratar de hacerlo tomando algunos datos del mismo+ las hojas de datos de los integrados.

Es un comentario constructivo, espero no sea tomado a mal.

Gracias


----------



## eidtech

Sinceramente yo tampoco le entendi....

en especial a la parte de los pines 1,2,3 y 4 del 75176.....
acabe probando otro disenio...


----------



## mafdan

eidtech disculpa que te pregunte, pero pudiste hacer funcionar el conversor con algun otro diseño, si no es molestia necesitaría algo de información sobre esto ya que tengo que armar algo así para un domo PTZ y la verdad que el tiempo me apremia.

Gracias


----------



## eidtech

mafdan...

Yo estoy implementando RS485 en mis disenios basados en microcontrolador... 

por lo tanto utilizo el 75176 de la siguiente manera:

El pin 1 lo conecto a la recepcion del micro..
El pin 2 y 3 juntos los conecto a un pin I/O del micro...
El pin 4 lo conecto a la transmision del micro...
5 y 8 Alimentacion
6 y 7 Lineas de Datos Diferenciales...

Y ya en el microcontrolador, cuando quiero transmitir... pongo el I/O que esta conectado al 2 y 3 del 75176 a "1" por el tiempo aproximado que vaya a durar la transmision... luego lo desactivo y listo...

Me arme varios convertidores con el control de flujo automatico y me dieron muchos problemas, por lo cual opte por llevar el control de flujo 'manual' y desde entonces no he tenido ningun problema.

Tambien toma en cuenta la resistencia de terminacion de 120 Ohms. 

Lo que tu tendrias que hacer es conectar el 76176 a un MAX232... y llevar el control de flujo por una linea de control del puerto serial.


----------



## kike

Hola, espero no lo tomen a abuso, solo que encontre las opciones MAX 485CPA y MAX485CSA, al igual con el MAX 232CPE, MAX 232ECPE y MAX 232CPE N, mi pregunta es cuales de ellos son los correctos, una disculpa pero soy muy nuevo haciendo comunicaciones ya revise las hojas técnicas y parece que son:

max485cpa y max232cpe ya que solo varía el pin package, podrían confirmarmelo,

saludos!!!


----------



## Stitch

Que alguien me diga si me equivoco, pero creo que el circuito pubicado tiene un par de errores, al menos en la conexión del SN75176:

1. El pin 4 (D) no debe estar conectado a tierra. Este pin debe recibir los datos con niveles TTL que se van a trasmitir por el bus, por ejemplo deberia estar conectado al TX de un micro (como lo menciona eidtech)

2. Si el pin 1 (R) está conectado a nada, no hay forma de leer los datos que "alguien" esté transmitiendo en el bus. Este pin entrega (en niveles TTL) los datos que se reciben por el bus, por ejemplo deberia estar conectado al RX de un micro.

3. Pa' que se necesita el transistor en el pin 3 (DE).


----------



## Guss

Muchas gracias por la ayuda la verdad ya trabaje con esta interfaz y s produce un poco de ruido pero con un par de truquios se soluciona todo.
Atte
Guss F


----------



## Fierce

Solo una duda, donde se conecta el RX al SN65176. solo eso lo demas ya lo estube probando y gracias por postearlo que pensaba comprar uno y estan algo caros mejor hacerlo.

Otra, se puede sustituir el SN65176B por un  SN65LBC1


----------



## Ricardo Flores

Buen dia, tienes el esquema de las pistas para construir el circuito?, porque yo veo 3 circuitos creo que deberian estar unidos? como se interconecta este circuito por completo?, espero tu respuesta te lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## enigma_myvs

Hola que tal.... tengo una pregunta con respecto al protocolo RS485....

Tengo entendido que este protocolo, por su gran ventaja de transmisión a larga distancia, transmite (valga la redundancia) señales de corriente! ahora, la pregunta es: En este circuito se está haciendo el envio de señales de corriente o de voltaje?

Otra cosita! que conector físico se usaria para hacer una conexión de este protocolo---? Si en RS232 se usa el más común que es el DB9, que se usa en RS485?

Muchas gracias!

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Stitch

Hola enigma...
con respecto a lo del conector fisico, el protocolo especifica que las lineas A y B deben estar trenzadas, asi que lo que he visto normalmente es que se usa un cable UTP que tiene 4 pares de hilos trenzados, y en cada extremo hay conectores RJ-45, como los que se usan para los puertos Ethernet, claro que usando este cable tendrías 5 líneas haciendo nada.

Ricardo M.


----------



## mikelzuru

Gracias por la publicación del circuito


----------



## DA_VINCI

Muchas gracias por esta información ya que hace mucho tiempo deseaba montar una interface de este tipo pero no teni ninguna herramienta...pero ya al ver esto tengo muchas herramientas para emprender este proyecto................muchas gracias MaMu.....


----------



## orjurose

por favor alguien me puede ayudar con mi proyecto?
voy a hacer varios montajes que hacen lo mismo y necesito conectarlos al pc.
pero no se como usar un 485 y tampoco como mando la información.
lo que quiero hacer es conectar un solo montaje al pc y a ese montaje conectarle tres montajes mas para que se comuniquen con el pc mediante un solo montaje
todos los montajes mandan y reciben información del computador.
plor favor alguien me colabore con eso y si lo logro subo el diseño a la pagina.
gracias


----------



## Stitch

hola Orjurose,
creo que estás planteando una cuestión muy abierta, debes empezar a investigar y plantear preguntas concretas, de esa manera es más fácil ayudarte. 
Si sabes manejar un puerto serial RS-232 puedes pasar sin mucho problema al RS-485, te recomiendo definir el chip que vas a utilizar (yo he utilizado el MAX485 y el SN75176 con buenos resultados) y hacer una comunicación entre el PC y un solo dispositivo, cuando domines esto puedes conectar mas dispositivos.


----------



## orjurose

gracias.
he usado un cable usb de nokia que tiene un max32 interno que me simula un comm en el pc y yo le mando datos de un pic con una trama n81 (no recuerdo bien el nombre) el cable usb tiene en su extremo 4 hilos de los cuales yo solo uso 3 transmision, recepcion y tierra. eso lo he usado hasta ahora.
lo que quiero hacer es un juego que se llama simon y este lo voy a conectar al pc, pero despues me toca conectarle a este otros 3 juegos para que el computador los controle. mandare una imagen de mas o menos la configuracion que quiero.
necesito controlar los juegos cuando este conectado uno solo o varios.
disculpenme que no me se explicar muy bien.
gracias


----------



## Stitch

No soy un experto en el tema, pero creo que si vas a usar el protocolo RS485 debes definir un dispositivo maestro y normalmente todos los demás son esclavos, además, tanto el maestro como los esclavos están todos conectados al mismo bus (adjunto envio una imagen de como sería la configuración), por lo tanto creo que la configuración 2 que muestras en el diagrama no es apropiada ya que "juego1" está conectado a todos los otros juegos y al PC. 
Para escoger la topología apropiada debes preguntarte algunas cosas:
- El PC puede comunicarse directamente con todos los juegos?
- El juego 1 es el maestro del sistema?
- Los juegos 2, 3 y 4 no pueden comunicarse entre si?

Espero que esto te ayude un poco


----------



## orjurose

si el juego 1 es el maestro, el pc se comunica con todos y los demas no se comunican entre si.
me ayudaria un bosquejo de como seria la conexion de los integrados (y cuales integrados) y alguna manera de como controlar el trafico de información.


----------



## diego_z

eidtech dijo:


> mafdan...
> 
> 
> cuando quiero transmitir... pongo el I/O que esta conectado al 2 y 3 del 75176 a "1" por el tiempo aproximado que vaya a durar la transmision... luego lo desactivo y listo...
> 
> .


despues de varias horas descubri porque no se comunicaban dos tableros , maldito pin de habilitacion , gracias che muy bueno


----------



## gtec

Muchas gracias por la publicación de este circuito. Lo voy a armar y estaré comentando.


----------



## gmondrax

Amigos... Tengo esta duda... el PLC S7 200 tiene un puerto RS485 DB 9 y lo voy a conectar con una pantalla que tiene el mismo puerto ( RS485) pero solo tiene 5 senales [T, T-, R, R-, S ] a que pines del conector DB 9 debo de conectar estas senales.... 
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## relequick

Muy buenas amigos.Tengo una duda y la quiero compartir a ver si me pueden ayudar.
Queremos establecer un modbus para rs485, pero tengo una salida rs232, seria aconsejable poner simplemente un adaptador comercial rs232/rs485 o por el contrario no seria del todo fiable por la perdida de datos en la comunicacion??
En caso de poder hacerce con garantias me podrían aconsejar alguien un adaptador???
Gracias.


----------



## sebastian tosar

hola a todos! necesitaria un DS75176BM, alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir en argentina? gracias


----------



## fabmaxs

Hola, sorry que reviva el post, pero tengo una duda. ¿Puedo conectar un pc con un 16F877a via rs232 colocando entre medio el circuito para rs485 y asi ganar distancia?. En el fondo quiero saber si puedo colocar el adaptador tanto en el lado del pc como en el lado del microcontrolador. ¿Es posible?

salu2


----------



## javierdavid2006

Hola, tengo un gran problema que no se que puede ser. Paso a explicarlo  Tengo que hacer para la universidad 5 modulos (puerta) que leen tarjetas RFID y que se encuentran comunicados via rs485, la comunicacion es bidirecional, de los modulos a una computadora, en un sentido los modulos envian el codigo de la tarjeta que pasan los profesores para abrir las puertas a la computadora, y en el otro la computadora envia informacion para hacer que cada modulo me envie la letra "X" y asi probar comunicacion a los modulos (como hacer un ping), tambien enviar los horarios de clases, nombre de los profesores, fecha y hora a los modulos y estos se mantengan actualizados, por si las dudas para grabar toda esta informacion, lo hago a traves de pendrives que tiene cada modulo puerta.  Especifico tambien que tengo un sn75176 (rs485) conectado a un 16f877a (modulo base) para que maneje los pines de control del sn75176, y asi controlar la transmision y recepcion, y este pic es simplemente un espejo de lo que manda la computadora.  El problema es:  Tengo 1 modulo puerta armado y el modulo con el sn75176 armado en la misma proto, y me funcionan bien con un solo modulo, pero si le pongo otro modulo que lo tengo armado en otra proto con otra fuente de voltaje en paralelo, ya no me prestan atencion los pic a la computadora pero los numeros que le mando le llegan y solo envian el numero de la tarjeta y solo 1 modulo, el otro ya no pasa la informacion a traves de sn75176.  Cabe recalcar que le puse una resistencia de 120ohm como dice arriba y no funciono para nada, para que funcione unidirecionalmente tiene 2 resistencias de 1Kohm alos pines Ra y Rb del sn75176.  Si tienen alguna duda, me preguntan numas.  David Nunez M


----------



## LMarVg

Tambien toma en cuenta la resistencia de terminacion de 120 Ohms. 

Hola es necesesaria la resistencia de 120 Ohms. Te comento porque conecte un 75176 a un pic 16F877. Monitoreo el bit RCSTA,RCIF y se activa sin tener entrada en el 75176. Pongo los terminales A y B a 0 V energizo y no se activa el RCIF.


----------



## Gaby007

Hola,

Se usa el mismo principio para la interfaz de un RS232 a un RS422 ????

Gracias,

Gaba


----------



## Chico3001

Si... ambos protocolos son compatibles, lo unico que cambia son las especificaciones electricas y de alambrado...


----------



## Depepees

Hola a todo estoy haciendo un proyecto que me comunico VB con microcontroladores y me comunico con rs 485 y funciona bien,el caso es que rs485 soporta 32 aparatos en paralelo,alguien sabe algun otro sistema en el que pueda poner por ejemp 100 aparatos vi algo en un foro pero hace tiempo y no me acuerdo donde,alguien decia que rs487 soporta 125 aparatos,si me podeis ayudar gracias de antemano,pepe


----------



## Chico3001

Coloca ethernet o USB, tambien puedes usar el mismo RS485 colocando retransmisores en cada receptor... asi cada uno de los 32 receptores puede re-enviar la informacion a otros 32 equipos, solo que la comunicacion va a ser mas lenta...


----------



## richi123

enigma_myvs dijo:


> Hola que tal.... tengo una pregunta con respecto al protocolo RS485....
> 
> Tengo entendido que este protocolo, por su gran ventaja de transmisión a larga distancia, transmite (valga la redundancia) señales de corriente! ahora, la pregunta es: En este circuito se está haciendo el envio de señales de corriente o de voltaje?
> 
> Otra cosita! que conector físico se usaria para hacer una conexión de este protocolo---? Si en RS232 se usa el más común que es el DB9, que se usa en RS485?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana



el conector es lo demenos puedes adaptarle el que tu quieras hub usb paralelo el db9 el que quieras para la comunicacion sencilla solo ocupas 2 puertos el rx y tx  el transeiver en este caso el max485 u otra matricula hace esa conversion pero el protocolo de comunicacion en cuanto al envio de datos es el mismo y en cuanto a que manda manda un poco de las dos eso se encargan los max 485 no te preocupes por eso. saludos


----------



## FernandoFuentes

En los foros siempre se refieren a la comunicación RS485 en modo half dúplex, pero en qué momento se debe utilizar el full dúplex. Es cierto que hay que utilizar un par de cables adicionales, pero que ventajas le proporcionarían al circuito?


----------

